# PR3 Question



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

my question is about a Digitrax PR3 if i hook it up via a USB cable can i just hook up a program track to it to reprogram Digitrax decoders with new sounds (I understand you need the software as well to do this)


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

It should be fine this way for Digitrax decoders but if you want to program the big leagues sound decoders (Tsunami,Paragon 2,etc),you'll need a booster.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Please Delete this post.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Non sound decoaders, Yes. You can also use the program track outputs on the command station. The software is called JRMI and it a free download.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

so i need a booster to program sound decoders? I thought that was the main use of the PR3 was to be able to program sound decoders! i have a SDH164 digitrax and i want to put the rdc sounds in it instead of the steam ones that are on it now i run NCE and nce dont have a sound programer that i know of!


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

The PR3 should program DIGITRAX Sound Decoders but will likely need a booster to program most of the other brands.You'll need the "Soundloader" software,a free download on Digitrax's website.


----------

